# Water Drops part 2



## BrentC (Jan 20, 2017)

I tried something a little different.   Didn't come out the way I wanted but still not bad.  I used water, xanthan gum and milk.  I wanted longer stems but realized much too late that I need less denser water in the basin.   Still doing drops and trigger manually.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RkE9XU]
	

P1190064 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr[/URL]




P1190074 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




P1190087 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


Too bad this one is a bit out of focus



P1190125 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr





P1190096 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the tips on this xantham gum. About how much xantham gum and water was used for this?


----------



## BrentC (Jan 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Thanks for the tips on this xantham gum. About how much xantham gum and water was used for this?



I used 1/2 teaspoon per 2 cups water.   Blend well and then strain it.   I did mix a little bit of milk in the basin as well.    I used this for mix, minus the milk, for both the basin and the drops, but next time I will use much less for the basin or none at all.   Hopefully that will give me a taller, skinnier jet and with the denser drop hopefully I can that mushroom cap.


----------

